# Digging ethics how do you operate



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 7, 2011)

I have heard some horror  story's about digging "buddy's" gone bad.I was just curious if any of  you have  experienced  bad blood between past or present digging  buddy's/acquaintances.
        I can say for me, I have never had bad blood with the people I dig with.If  you set the terms at the start of your digging relationship there should  "Never" be a problem.
       When  I dig with Paul we dig the way we always dig "you find it you keep it" that works for us.
        When i dig with Dave  we flip sometimes or we keep what we dig.If I  dig with Bill and Dave we flip,and  I am cool with that.
      When it comes to getting permission,I am the guy who gets all of it.  Paul doesn't have the personality to do the talking,I am OK with that. He  is 13 years younger then me and has carried my azz in the pits more  then once.So it even's  out
      There is never talk about,who got this permission or that  permission,we both do our part,he backs me up and I back him up.We work  together and never fight over who dug the "good bottle" we take our turn  and never dive in the hole to grab the other guys bottle he just  uncovered.That's just insane,but I've  heard it has been done.Who ever  does that should be ashamed of them selves,and banned form the digging   world.I can't imagine if Paul jumped down into the pit I was in and garbed a bottle I was into.Then there would be a problem
         Anyway hows your digging buddy? I know some dig alone,and some don't dig privy's.
  Just answer the dam question LOL[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 7, 2011)

This should be a fun one..[8D]


----------



## glass man (Sep 7, 2011)

I love you Rick..but it would have been so hard not to have grabbed that puce flask from you and run away as fast as I could...course I could run back then,but I am pretty sure you woulda caught me and buried me in the hole it came out of![]

 I have always dug alone so me and me never had any trouble over who was gonna get what...but then  I only dug house dumpps and the old town dump...would be different if I was digging the kinds deep pits yall do.JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 7, 2011)

Names can be changed to protect the innocent???[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> I love you Rick..but it would have been so hard not to have grabbed that puce flask from you and run away as fast as I could...course I could run back then,but I am pretty sure you woulda caught me and buried me in the hole it came out of![]
> 
> I have always dug alone so me and me never had any trouble over who was gonna get what...but then  I only dug house dumpps and the old town dump...would be different if I was digging the kinds deep pits yall do.JAMIE


 
 You mean you never punched your self in the face because one hand touched a good bottle and the other wanted it lol


----------



## carobran (Sep 7, 2011)

_dis is gonna be funny[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][]_


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 7, 2011)

Who knows maybe  everybody gets/got along ???   [8D]


----------



## rockbot (Sep 7, 2011)

I've had mixed results in the past so I usually dig alone or my wife sits by reading a book and fetches me a pail of water.[]

  I had a friend return with out me on several occasions to this smoken town dump and bomb my hole. He pulled an Hawaiian poi pounder and a local gin and had no shame about it too. Sold the poi pounder for $700.00. Stop digging with him after several other incidents.

 Had another digger roll a rock down on my head on a river bank dump. I was hitting a good layer and he was just an ars. Didn't really know him so to well.


----------



## carobran (Sep 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Who knows maybe  everybody gets/got along ??? [8D]


 maybe those that would have spoken or now at the bottom of a big hole[8|][8|][][]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 7, 2011)

I've only dug with another person a few times, and he's been digging the same dump as I am for years longer than I have, so he already has most of what usually comes out of it. So the few times I have dug with him, he's given me some of what he's dug. Luckily he's never dug anything I wanted while I was there yet, but I'm sure he'd be reasonable. I did dig one thing he didn't have, but by chance I already had dug one, so I gave it to him. I think mutual good will between diggers is better than competition, although competing would lead to better prices.


----------



## Jim (Sep 7, 2011)

No names mentioned (in the name of civility), but I have had to kick a digging partner to the curb. I held out as long as I could, because the guy could be fun to dig with and I hate to be anything but a laid-back and decent guy, but there is a breaking point.

 We dug pits together. I ended up doing almost all of the filling of sunken holes myself, as he simply refused to. He helped with a FEW, but I had to practically break his arm and threaten not to dig with him again until he did. Many times, I bought bottles from this dude that I didn't even really want to help him with cash flow problems. He repaid me by spamming my website guestbook when I did not buy one of his bottles. He always wanted to change the rules of how we picked bottles when the method we had previously agreed on did not get him the best bottle so he could run and sell it.I gave him some decent bottles for his "collection", and he put them on eBay and kept the cash. Another friend and I had to fill holes and clean up a dump that he trashed, so that we could continue to dig there.

 I bent over backwards to help this guy, but I guess he thought he deserved better. He doesn't have a job, is always broke and always in need of something. At first, I felt bad for him and considered him a friend. I slowly began to see that such was not the case. Friends don't pull the crap that he tried to pull on me. Others had warned me he was no good, but I gave him the benefit of the doubt. The others were right []

 I have offered several times for him to call me if he really doesn't understand why I feel the way I do about him. He won't do it, and that's fine with me. He has lost lots of sales, as I will not buy a thing from him, and lost a good and faithful digging partner and friend. I hope the chance to throw his little tantrums was worth it.

 Now, there are a few of you here who know this guy. No need to mention his name just for public humiliation. If he happens to read this, he will know who he is. I hope I never have to boot another digging partner. As much as this guy p*ssed me off, we did have some good times digging, and it wasn't an easy decision at first. The longer it went on, the easier he made it.  ~Jim


----------



## glass man (Sep 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   No but have wanted to punch mysely for puting a shovel rhight through a nice bottle cause was frustrated digging for hours and getting only slicks..b lowly slicks at that like a clear ketchup with nothing going for it...


----------



## digger don (Sep 7, 2011)

I had the same thing happen Jim.  Could this be the same guy ? If it is he's burning a lot of bridges.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> I've had mixed results in the past so I usually dig alone or my wife sits by reading a book and fetches me a pail of water.[]
> 
> ...


 
 Im LMAO rolled  a rock on ya?  man I would have killed him!  [8D]
   The wife fetching a pail of water,love it[]


----------



## rockbot (Sep 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah! []
 I got the meat head back a few years ago. A bunch of us was digging this sugar mill site and he had a nice hole opened up. I came that evening for a night dig,
 yes we dig at night too... had to cause gotta work during the day... well he left his tools some what hidden near by so I after I finished up the hole I tossed in his gear. I bet its still buried a good four feet under.[]


----------



## xxfollyxx (Sep 8, 2011)

> Yeah! []
> I got the meat head back a few years ago. A bunch of us was digging this sugar mill site and he had a nice hole opened up. I came that evening for a night dig,
> yes we dig at night too... had to cause gotta work during the day... well he left his tools some what hidden near by so I after I finished up the hole I tossed in his gear. I bet its still buried a good four feet under.[]


 Colllld bllllooded

 My digging partners father got us both into digging when we were 12yo. Never had a problem in 13yeats, keep what ya find. We do call each other over to good spots when we find them, and don't dig spots behind eachothers backs. If either of us go want to go with someone else, we bring them to a newer dump.

 Only issue is that he's a little husky so privys can be an issue.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 8, 2011)

> Colllld blllloodd


 
 LoL,...so is rolling a rock down on someone's head!


----------



## LC (Sep 8, 2011)

I only dug with one guy . I hit a glory hole right at dark where we were digging . We took turns driving , and he was supposed to pick me up the next day for us to go and dig . I waited after work for him to show and he never did , so I drove on down to the city to dig my spot knowing I had hit into a dandy pocket of bottles . When I got there I found my so called friend sitting right in the middle of my hole surrounded by a pile of hutch and blob sodas as well as other bottles . I think some people just do not have a conscience or are just so self centered they do not even realize how low life they are . I never forgot that incident , and refrained from ever digging with him again .[/align]I can not say I am perfect , in the past I know I have let people down from time to time , but not once have I ever stabbed anyone in the back to benefit myself .[/align]


----------



## nydigger (Sep 8, 2011)

I usually go alone. []. Did get burned though. Met this local guy and went out with him and took him to my hole. We agreed to keep some and sell some and split it, as I was selling some stuff for him already. So he calls me and tells me that he went back and found some stuff, nice TOC stuff and some milks. I got oh yea I will bring it to you and we can figure out what to keep and what to sell. Other than the few pics he sent me the last time I saw the stuff it was sold already on the Bay. Never saw a dime or a piece of glass from it. I was never dishonest in selling his stuff he gave me, Took my 25% plus shipping and he got the rest every time, that was the agreement and I stuck by it. So I do not know why he did me like that. I would love to dig with other people who share my passion. But this experience made me so cautious as to who I share my areas with


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  nydigger
> 
> I usually go alone. []. Did get burned though. Met this local guy and went out with him and took him to my hole. We agreed to keep some and sell some and split it, as I was selling some stuff for him already. So he calls me and tells me that he went back and found some stuff, nice TOC stuff and some milks. I got oh yea I will bring it to you and we can figure out what to keep and what to sell. Other than the few pics he sent me the last time I saw the stuff it was sold already on the Bay. Never saw a dime or a piece of glass from it. I was never dishonest in selling his stuff he gave me, Took my 25% plus shipping and he got the rest every time, that was the agreement and I stuck by it. So I do not know why he did me like that. I would love to dig with other people who share my passion. But this experience made me so cautious as to who I share my areas with


 
 That's a shame man,how can people be so F#$%^&ed up??
   Greed is the word for today."The greedy people will surface" how could you live with your self?


----------



## ironmountain (Sep 8, 2011)

Luckily I'm digging dumps and 1 cellar hole and a few privy sites on the family farm. 

 All the stuff I find on the farm worth selling,(mostly ACL's so far) I sell and give the money to my father in law for the "farm fund".
 This is to offset taxes, utility bills (electric..everything else is a well or woodstove), and general funds for repairs etc. 

  I also lightly "suggested" that we pull all the scrap from the woods (yoopers are notorious for just leaving stuff or chucking stuff into the woods)...so far just barely a dent in the scrap, we've paid the taxes on the farm for the next 3 1/2 years. 

 The main goal for all of this is to put on an addition for my 2 nephews and my daughter who will be hunting soon...want to make a mudroom and a new "bedroom"...oh...and to buy guns for hunting for all of the kids.

 So far the only digging partner(s) I've had are my wife/son/daughter and they basically just stand there and let me dig while they sift through everything...So no issues yet.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ironmountain
> 
> Luckily I'm digging dumps and 1 cellar hole and a few privy sites on the family farm.
> 
> ...


 5 guns now yor talkinhg[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> I love you Rick..but it would have been so hard not to have grabbed that puce flask from you and run away as fast as I could...course I could run back then,but I am pretty sure you woulda caught me and buried me in the hole it came out of![]
> 
> I have always dug alone so me and me never had any trouble over who was gonna get what...but then  I only dug house dumpps and the old town dump...would be different if I was digging the kinds deep pits yall do.JAMIE


  That's ok Gman run all you want,I would have sacked your azz. In the end zone hahahahah


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Sep 8, 2011)

Greed affects some people differently and their true colors come out when a potential high value site is found. It only takes being burned once by a fellow digger to drop them like a hot rock. Yes, bad experiences have probably happened to any digger with any time in the pits, as it were. Choosing digging partners is not always easy and good ones are rare in this day and age. Two fellow diggers have proven themselves to be above the greed fray and not "value oriented", but rather in it for the love of the hobby. It is a hobby, not a fleepin' bank account. Sure, we all like to find a great bottle, but that does not happen with any particular frequency. When it does the excitement factor rises, but we can't allow that to be the driving factor. We dig because we enjoy it. Every pit is a piece of history and should be cherished for what it is, and not excavated with the love of money as a driving factor.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> Greed affects some people differently and their true colors come out when a potential high value site is found. It only takes being burned once by a fellow digger to drop them like a hot rock. Yes, bad experiences have probably happened to any digger with any time in the pits, as it were. Choosing digging partners is not always easy and good ones are rare in this day and age. Two fellow diggers have proven themselves to be above the greed fray and not "value oriented", but rather in it for the love of the hobby. It is a hobby, not a fleepin' bank account. Sure, we all like to find a great bottle, but that does not happen with any particular frequency. When it does the excitement factor rises, but we can't allow that to be the driving factor. We dig because we enjoy it. Every pit is a piece of history and should be cherished for what it is, and not excavated with the love of money as a driving factor.


 Here! Here!


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Sep 8, 2011)

Well, said CAL; and a very interesting topic by the way Rick.

 Tom


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks Tom 
 I got to thinking about the subject after talking with an old friend of mine that I grew up with. We started to talk bottles and he named a few people that we dug with as young adults.  
    My friend has been digging with these guy for the past few years and man have they changed for the worst. This is what my friend told me.  
    They have become " bottle mongers" they both care about money over history and the love of digging bottles .Joey will jump down in to the hole and pull a bottle out that you just half dug ot,I am not kidding,these guys need. Help. 
    When it comes to permissions,these guys will not ask if they can bring someone to a dig they just do it,no respect. Once they invited someone on a dig I got permission for and I wasn't even there!  I had to work,again NO RESEPCT. Needless to say he no longer digs with these bums.  What were they thinking?  People like that would last one  dig with me.


----------



## Jim (Sep 8, 2011)

That's exactly how I see it, Mike. The greedsters need to find some ambition and start a business of some kind if they are that interested in making money. I get the occasional innocent but misguided question of "How much money do you make at this?" My reply is always the same. "It's a hobby, not a job. I go to work to pay the bills. I dig because I enjoy it." It's too bad we live on opposite sides of the country, I'd be happy to dig some pits with a guy like you.

 I have dug with Rick a few times, and I wish he lived closer so we could do it more often. You rock, SickRick [8D]  ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 8, 2011)

No you Rock Jim Morison [8D]  Riders on the storm>>>>>>  []
   Yeah its a shame you dont live closer,we would be havin a hell of a time man.We need to get something going (me and badger)then you can shoot on down our way.


----------



## sem_yeto (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd been tipped off about by a local non-bottle person about an old ranch house that had just been torn down. So, I invited a digger-guy I'd known for quite a long time to go and probe n dig it with me.  Well, while waiting for us to both get a  free wknd, I found out a month or so later that the guy I invited went out  there with another guy and dug it without me, shorlty after I'd told him where the fresh ranch demo was  .  They wouldnt even say what they found, but word later got out that they dug several pontilled cobalt sodas, some of which were rare misspelled variants.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  sem_yeto
> 
> I'd been tipped off about by a local non-bottle person about an old ranch house that had just been torn down. So, I invited a digger-guy I'd known for quite a long time to go and probe n dig it with me.  Well, while waiting for us to both get a  free wknd, I found out a month or so later that the guy I invited went out  there with another guy and dug it without me, shorlty after I'd told him where the fresh ranch demo was  .  They wouldnt even say what they found, but word later got out that they dug several pontilled cobalt sodas, some of which were rare misspelled variants.


 
 Thanks for sharing 
    This is like an AA meeting lol
     Wow what snakes! I would confront them,no way would I let that slide.    As they say 
  "What goes around come's around,the corner when you least expect it"  [8D]


----------



## glass man (Sep 8, 2011)

Maybe always keep some strong rope on you and if you partner gets too many great bottles..tie his ads@ up..say you are so sorry and go down the hole getting the great bottles he was gonna get and get the great ones he has already dug...an hour later call 911 and say a guy is tied up at the location you were digging at.then,like a "friend" did to me ..take a bottle and would pay me latter and when I asked him about it he said it never happened![as I heard him ask his wife did she like the bottler he got from me!I told him to keep it[only 6 bucks!] but never to call or come to my house again!
 ..so say "WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?:REAL INNOCENT![8D] JAMIE


----------



## madman (Sep 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> Greed affects some people differently and their true colors come out when a potential high value site is found. It only takes being burned once by a fellow digger to drop them like a hot rock. Yes, bad experiences have probably happened to any digger with any time in the pits, as it were. Choosing digging partners is not always easy and good ones are rare in this day and age. Two fellow diggers have proven themselves to be above the greed fray and not "value oriented", but rather in it for the love of the hobby. It is a hobby, not a fleepin' bank account. Sure, we all like to find a great bottle, but that does not happen with any particular frequency. When it does the excitement factor rises, but we can't allow that to be the driving factor. We dig because we enjoy it. Every pit is a piece of history and should be cherished for what it is, and not excavated with the love of money as a driving factor.


ditto!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madman (Sep 8, 2011)

ahh yes digging in others holes, fighting at dumps, that stuff happened when i was in the 4th grade lol,when i got off the hard stuff i found a dump and dug alone never had any problems, did have a buddy help out a few times and yes we had a few tiffs but are still friends, and then i moved down south lets just say its a little competitive down yonder but we all try to get along!


----------



## towhead (Sep 8, 2011)

Well, not too many people are interested in bottle digging around here.  Even when I get intelligence on some bottles, nobody wants to even go! And I kinda don't like to go alone.  Geez, if you guys can figure out a good spot around here, it's all ours!  -Julie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> Well, not too many people are interested in bottle digging around here.  Even when I get intelligence on some bottles, nobody wants to even go! And I kinda don't like to go alone.  Geez, if you guys can figure out a good spot around here, it's all ours!  -Julie


. 

 I am sure if you came upon a dump that was spiting ot blobs you would dig it alone. 
 [8D] if you really do find one,I w[]ill help you out


----------



## towhead (Sep 9, 2011)

OK.  Sounds great!  I'm always researching.  And yeah, yer right, if I really did find a good one, I'd be there at midnight with a flashlight!  Heck with the wildcats and bears!  -Julie


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Sep 9, 2011)

One of most memorable digging nightmares happened several years ago when three of us were probing at a California mountain gold camp. Myself and another friend had probed out a sizable pit that sat under the roots of a mature Cedar. At the time, we agreed to return when the soil had dried and the water level in the pit drained down. To make a long story short, one of the diggers called another friend who was never part of the probing team and they returned before either of us working stiffs could make it. The used the excuse that since we were working they could have the pit; They scored some very good bottles, several thousand dollars worth, and we were not even considered over the matter. That greedy bast**rd is persona-non-grata and has not been out with me since. When he calls I always refer to the "burning" incident and refuse to be associated with a dig involving him. You reap what you sow, and if that is beyond your comprehension I feel for you.


----------



## ktbi (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow Mike and Sem_Yeto...I can't even fathom somebody doing those things. I also have to wonder if they live the rest of their lives with that set of morals. I love bottles and have been passionate about collecting for 40 years, but in the end - they're just bottles. If we dug a bottle and you wanted it - it's yours! Like you said, you reap what you sow and it would be paid back when the time came...Ron


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ktbi
> 
> Wow Mike and Sem_Yeto...I can't even fathom somebody doing those things. I also have to wonder if they live the rest of their lives with that set of morals. I love bottles and have been passionate about collecting for 40 years, but in the end - they're just bottles. If we dug a bottle and you wanted it - it's yours! Like you said, you reap what you sow and it would be paid back when the time came...Ron


 What if was a puce eagle
 [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 9, 2011)

This thread is. Starting to make me mad. People are fukked up and that's that. I herd thinggs at bottle shows that will curl your hair. K SAIDA IT "THEY ARE ONLY BOTTLES" cept my puce eagle hahaahhaha


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Sep 9, 2011)

Choose your digging partners wisely, that's all I can say. Badly scorched several times, but burned only once. Yep, Rick, it's also frosting mi pelotas.


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 9, 2011)

> Well, not too many people are interested in bottle digging around here. Even when I get intelligence on some bottles, nobody wants to even go! And I kinda don't like to go alone. Geez, if you guys can figure out a good spot around here, it's all ours! -Julie


 I would love to go with you but it would be a bit of a drive.  I am still trying to find bottle collectors around here.  I know they have to be here but they are hiding.


----------



## towhead (Sep 9, 2011)

Thx Melinda!  Looks like the shores of the Lake is the place to be.  Looks like that's were everything started!  -Julie


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 9, 2011)

We have met several folks at church that live in old farmhouses.  Once we get to know them better I may broach the subject of privies and dumps with them.


----------



## pjritter (Sep 9, 2011)

MELON HEAD!

 Yeah ... u know who u are. 

 I know you see this.


 -platypus


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 lets go down and dig some mushrooms [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  pjritter
> 
> MELON HEAD!
> 
> ...


 
 I know certain people see it too,check your self man.


----------



## rockbot (Sep 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Whats up man? 
 nefarious in the shadows.........


----------



## pjritter (Sep 9, 2011)

? this guy i call melon head is on the forum too. he lurks. he likes to be a wanker.


----------



## ktbi (Sep 9, 2011)

Rick - even if it was a puce Eagle! But we might have to argue about a puce Eagle with "Kidney" embossed on it!  Have a feeling that would be rare []......Ron


----------



## pjritter (Sep 9, 2011)

whats all this talk about a puce eagle?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 9, 2011)

> lets go down and dig some mushrooms


 

 Hey Rick hows the water level up there? Gettin any relief?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah the rivers and creeks are going down,and I have 2 dehumidifiers cookin in the basement,so the water is going! Plus I saw that bright thing in the sky today  ????
   How about you?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ktbi
> 
> Rick - even if it was a puce Eagle! But we might have to argue about a puce Eagle with "Kidney" embossed on it!  Have a feeling that would be rare []......Ron


 
 Yeah that would be quite rare,go dig one up Ron []


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 9, 2011)

> Yeah the rivers and creeks are going down,and I have 2 dehumidifiers cookin in the basement,so the water is going! Plus I saw that bright thing in the sky today  ????
> How about you?


 
 Well I have a dirt basement so the water just seeps down to .. China??
 Filled up my pond to the top.  Only casualty was the telephone, box got flooded, but I dont like to answer the phone anyhow..

 I'm still getting over the earthquake myself.


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 9, 2011)

Up until a few years ago --i dug alone--with the exception of a friend of mine who went once or twice with me---i called him the yuppie digger----shorts---sneakers---not a hair out of place---afraid of getting dirty[8D]---------Now days with the crew i dig with there's never been a problem[8|]------If i dig a Med -i give it to Joe---he finds a Flask it's mine[]--if i find something Tom likes it's his-----if i dig-- girl stuff i give them to Laur[sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]---we make No rules going into a dig.Life is to shot to worry about the little Chit[]---Let's dig[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 9, 2011)

My only major dig was along Pleasure Bay in LB.. I spent the low tides of 2 seasons there.. mid 1990's.. thousands of bottles, and I had no interference or competition from anybody. True, I was wearing waders and digging around in river muck of various consistencies, wielding a large garden shovel and a 5 gallon spackle bucket with holes drilled thru the bottom, and I was just too sexy for people to handle. So, I would get my girlfriend to come with me sometimes and sunbathe on the bulkhead while I did my stuff. Sometimes she'd bring one of her hottie friends, who thought the bottles were nifty. So did I... [] 
 One day, the GF's HF showed up without the GF.. GF found out and broke up with me. Years later, GF and HF finally admit to each other they were lesbians and madly in love with each other but at the time they couldn't work that stuff out.. I thank God I was busy digging bottles the whole time, and still consider it a pity, they would've made a real nice looking couple..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Earthquake?? oh yeah that


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 9, 2011)

> Years later, GF and HF finally admit to each other they were lesbians and madly in love with each other but at the time they couldn't work that stuff out..


 Never saw this coming. That is just flat out nutty.

 My wife used to wait for me in the boat while I dove (like back when we were dating). Kinda boring. She doesn't do that anymore. (Good thing 'cause maybe I'd have to deal with the whole jealous lesbian lover thing).


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Sep 9, 2011)

I dig alone since the girlfriend left.And I dug alone before she came along, theres not many diggers in my area.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> I dig alone since the girlfriend left.And I dug alone before she came along, theres not many diggers in my area.


 
 Next summer when we go to Henderson H I'll look you up,we can do some diggin.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  pjritter
> 
> whats all this talk about a puce eagle?


 
 Yeah  remember,  this ugly ole thing


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Sep 9, 2011)

cyb,  What worked the girls up so much that they turned into lesbians?  Was it the natural beauty of Pleasure Bay... or you in the mud?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 9, 2011)

> Earthquake?? oh yeah that


 
 Think of being down a 40 foot stone lined privy in an earthquake. That's about equavilent to what it was like in my house.
 Not something I want to experience soon.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2011)

Chuck that is one weird story.A little test for you to see if the years have sharpened your spidey senses.Can you can guess which one of these is the Lickalottapuss.You cant trust your dance or your digging partners!! Chaz Bono is now unofficially the ugliest girl in America,she looks like Haystacks Calhoun the Professional wrestler from the 70s


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2011)

For those of you who were to young to remember this is Haystacks Calhoun in his prime.What a wrestler!![]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 9, 2011)

Steve you are too funny. He ? she? really does look like Haystacks.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Chuck that is one weird story.A little test for you to see if the years have sharpened your spidey senses.Can you can guess which one of these is the Lickalottapuss.You cant trust your dance or your digging partners!! Chaz Bono is now unofficially the ugliest girl in America,she looks like Haystacks Calhoun the Professional wrestler from the 70s


 
 Steve Im serious man DO NOT put that "It" on any of my threads.It turns my stomach for real.Gross s man  Gross


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 9, 2011)

Haystacks or Chaz? Rick which one [8D]........................I know which one you mean.......... sorry Rick. I do like your Puce Eagle flask.
 She does look like Haystacks huh.I wonder if Sony had run into another tree before he and Cher had her.Something went real wrong at home thats for sure.Drugs, trees who knows something though for sure


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I  didn't feel a thing. My wife fell down 3 steps at home.
      So that picture  of the down chair is pretty much on the money for me []


----------



## nydigger (Sep 10, 2011)

I do have a good story though...there are some good people left around and he is part of this forum. When that thread was done a while back about what everyone was looking for bottle wise I posted and got a pm from Slagpiledigger....he found a few Newburgh, NY bottles for me...now only if we can get together to exchange the green backs for the bottles....no greed just paying him what he paid for them. So the moral of the story is there is a light at the end and there are good people still left...because I know he didn't have to do that for me...he just did and that is what is gonna make these extra special in my collection. This forum seems to be full of good people who will go out of there way to offer advise or suggestions with out seeking anything in return. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  nydigger
> 
> I do have a good story though...there are some good people left around and he is part of this forum. When that thread was done a while back about what everyone was looking for bottle wise I posted and got a pm from Slagpiledigger....he found a few Newburgh, NY bottles for me...now only if we can get together to exchange the green backs for the bottles....no greed just paying him what he paid for them. So the moral of the story is there is a light at the end and there are good people still left...because I know he didn't have to do that for me...he just did and that is what is gonna make these extra special in my collection. This forum seems to be full of good people who will go out of there way to offer advise or suggestions with out seeking anything in return. []


 

 Oh yeah I fully believe there are good people left,but there are also a lot a snakes on the right,so make sure you have some anti venom handy [8D]


----------



## PrivyCheese (Sep 10, 2011)

So many stories.....so few minutes to repeat them. After digging on and off for 35 yrs. I cant say I seen it all, but seen enough greed for one life time.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  PrivyCheese
> 
> So many stories.....so few minutes to repeat them. After digging on and off for 35 yrs. I cant say I seen it all, but seen enough greed for one life time.


 
 So when are we gonna get together on a dig John? 
    I might go out and (try) and round something up today.


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 10, 2011)

Not exactly a digging story, but it does involve bottles.

 I was about 11 years old and attended an auction with my father. With my lawn-mowing money I purchased a few crates of 40s-70s soda bottles for a 2 or 3 bucks a crate.

 A 40ish year old man came over with an "1888 Millville" blob beer he bought for something like 8 dollars, now known to be a reproduction, and suggested a trade for my Donald Duck Cola ACL (a 100+ bottle). Before he suggested the trade I saw him consorting with older people, who probably told him that he spent 8 bucks on a piece of garbage. He said that his bottle was from 1888 and being a lover of old items, I happily accepted. It really pisses me off that people not only screw-over other adults, but see no problem with doing the same to innocent children. I'd kick him in the nutz if i ever saw him again.

 This does not involve bottles:

 Also, at an estate sale 4 houses down when I was 12, I was reaching for an early 1882 (or so) plat book/atlas from Stark County, IL. These fancy books go for 200+ easy. It had 5 bucks on it and just before my hands reached it some saggy old bag of a perimenapausal woman saw me and quickly pounced on it and snatched it away right as my fingertips made contact. I was incredibly hurt by this BS act. Thankfully, I managed some other high-end scores from the sale, but that was probably the best item. 

 Alternately, I do know that I have gotten good deals at auctions because the competitors saw they were bidding against a grade-schooler, and let me get the items. I guess it all evens out.

 Usually I dig alone or with family, so I have not experienced the digging nightmares y'all have. Not yet, anyway...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Haystacks or Chaz? Rick which one [8D]........................I know which one you mean.......... sorry Rick. I do like your Puce Eagle flask.
> She does look like Haystacks huh.I wonder if Sony had run into another tree before he and Cher had her.Something went real wrong at home thats for sure.Drugs, trees who knows something though for sure


 
 Haystack is to good for the "it" Grotesquefreakofnaturecrapstack is more like it. It is  one of those things that really makes stomach turn.  
   That,and Rosie O'Donnell's  mouth. very sick


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 10, 2011)

Please, Rick.. I'm trying to eat my dinner!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Please, Rick.. I'm trying to eat my dinner!


 
 i know right lol


----------



## rockbot (Sep 11, 2011)

Breakfast beauty.


----------



## towhead (Sep 12, 2011)

Breakfast beauty....  I think I'm gonna hurl.  -Julie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> Breakfast beauty.


 
 Haahahah I was going to use that pic.
  So your sayin you would. Eat a danish off of her chest?  Bahahahaha


----------



## rockbot (Sep 12, 2011)

don't get me started Rick![][8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 13, 2011)

LOl  what


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 16, 2011)

Locally we have a guy who dug some great spots some 40+ years ago.  He has a bad reputation that stretches from Pittsburgh to Rochester to Keene.  Only in it for the money type of guy.  He showed up at the infamous drug store dig a while back.  Walked over to Fred, saw a bottle beside him and put it in his pocket!  What a DB!

 The same guy which we local bottle guys affectionately refer to as Dick Manure once went to a great old bottle digger's funeral a few years back.  At the funeral, a few feet from the casket, asked his family something  to the tune of "So when do ya think I could get a look at his bottles?"  Needless to say, Joe and I were some of the first to get a look.  He even left me a one known example.  Great guy Ernie was.

 The same bad guy cornered me at Wal Mart (The Support China Store) a while later and demanded to know what bottles I had gotten from the collection.

 I had the great honor of digging with another legendary bottle digger Bud Lee shortly before his death about 7 or 8 years ago.  The Antique Glass and Bottle Collector mag gave him a great tribute upon his death.  A true Gent indeed!  While he lay dying in a coma, this same scum bag "bottle digger" talked at the Buffalo show about wanting to see his bottles when he died.  When I dug with Bud, he told me countless tales  of how this bum would follow him to find out where he was digging. 

 Some people have NO ethics!

 Dig On.

 PD


----------



## rockbot (Sep 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> Walked over to Fred, saw a bottle beside him and put it in his pocket!  What a DB!
> 
> ...


 
 Wow! I am speechless. What a DWE!


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 17, 2011)

Tony,

 DWE?  How have you been?



 PD


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> Locally we have a guy who dug some great spots some 40+ years ago.  He has a bad reputation that stretches from Pittsburgh to Rochester to Keene.  Only in it for the money type of guy.  He showed up at the infamous drug store dig a while back.  Walked over to Fred, saw a bottle beside him and put it in his pocket!  What a DB!
> 
> ...


 I had forgotten about that Tom[8|]----Lucky for him he's an old Fert[8D]---i mean older than me[sm=tongue.gif].


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.   

 I wouldn't forget about him,  I WOULD take him on a one way privy dig


----------



## glass man (Sep 18, 2011)

I knew the dad and his sons that first started digging the huge town dump here.They started in the 60s[the dump is from 1900 or so to the 30s.]

 They didn't even think of the bottles in terms of money wise.If one dug a bottle another one liked they would make a trade in bottles.

 THEN MONEY CAME INTO THE PICTURE...they started selling them...finally one could not enjoy the "hobby" like before money came in and just quit collecting,digging etc...it is a shame how money can effect any thing!JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  PrivyCheese
> 
> So many stories.....so few minutes to repeat them. After digging on and off for 35 yrs. I cant say I seen it all, but seen enough greed for one life time.


 

 Its a shame when the greedy don't even know they are greedy. Someone knows.


----------

